# Why The IPA Hatred?



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I am more of a wine drinker than a beer drinker (and I drink distilled beverages rarely) but I do enjoy the Microbrewery Trend and live within walking (or if I stay long enough, staggering) distance of 3 microbrews. All are pleasant places to while away an hour or three and meet with friends, and occassionally I will buy a growler to bring to something like a July 4 picnic My favorites tend to be IPAs, and I don't enjoy any kind of fruity beer.
I have noticed that some Microbrews tend to be snoty about IPAs, as in "We don't brew that kind of s*** here!" and I'm wondering whats the deal? Why do these places dis IPAs?
In this day and age when every individual when claim membership in a group that is the victim of some sort of societal discrimination, I am seriously considering founding and IPA Advocacy Group.
Our slogan could be "Stand UP (or crawl, depending how long you've been at the tap) For Your Rights!
You've only got your foul tasting Oatmeal Stouts to Lose!"


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm an IPA fan. The discrimination that you are suffering, Triplets, may be a USA thing, as craft- and micro-breweries in the UK seem to produce really good IPAs. In fact, we have a couple of bottles of St Peters IPA, one of the best, in the kitchen cupboard. 'Scuse me....


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I tried, and came away underwhelmed. There are so many of them now. Some with marketing that's laughable. I suppose they're attempting to identify with green, organic, hybrid, etc.

The big boys are my preference--San Miguel, Grolsch, Heineken, Newcastle, Pilsner Urqell, etc., etc.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

In the southwestern US, I see IPA varieties more often than any other craft beer. There's no bad feeling toward them here. It's not my favorite type of beer, but I will not put it down in conversation, either.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I really like IPA. Just the thing for a hot day. Greene King is lovely although I don't know if it's widely available in the US.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I never heard of IPA-hatred, only peace and love yippy IPA. My favorite is Nøgne Ø Imperial IPA and 1 half liter is enough, has 10% alcohol


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I never heard of IPA-hatred, only peace and love yippy IPA. My favorite is Nøgne Ø Imperial IPA and 1 half liter is enough, has 10% alcohol


I never heard of IPA, full stop.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Pugg said:


> I never heard of IPA, full stop.


It stands for Indian Pale Ale, it was originally brewed by the British in India as a lighter alternative to traditional bitter to take into account the climate there. It tends to be weaker than most beers, 3 - 3.5% is not uncommon, although Kjetil Heggelund's post on 10% Norwegian IPA makes me think that maybe that trend is changing. :lol:


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Have not tried an IPA. If I want a weaker ale or beer with a lower alcohol level, I usually prefer a Kilbers by Guinness that still has taste. Very nice on a hot summer day watching ⚾. It's possible there's a prejudice against IPA because it was allegedly invented by the British during their efforts to colonize India, or so I've heard.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I think it's just a backlash. For a while there, IPAs absolutely dominated craft brewing in the United States. We're having a necessary correction.


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

Craft breweries are everywhere nowadays which is a good thing. However, anyone with a modicum of brewing knowledge can start their own little brewery and unfortunately some of these are not very good. This leads me on to IPA. They are an acquired taste IMO.

As mentioned, these were brewed in England for transport to India for the 'colonials' to sup on and think of home. To survive the journey, they needed to have a good preservative which is exactly what hops do. IPAs were more heavily hopped than typical English beers, even the traditional 'bitter'. 

Getting the hop balance right is the secret and to be honest, many microbreweries get this wrong. They either use an unsuitable combination of hops, too much hops or both.

Have to agree about Greene King IPA. Also tried one or two of the smaller brewery IPAs when I was in the UK last April and most came out well. Here in Oz, it's a different story as I mentioned. James Squire makes one of the better ones.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Some small brewers in UK do not use the label 'IPA', for whatever reasons. A good example is Leeds Pale, made local to me and a personal favourite. It has the intense hoppiness of a good IPA. 
Clearly Kindles dislike IPA as well. This one keeps correcting IPA to UP A.


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

Not sure if it is the hops or not, but my taste buds tell me all IPAs are bitter. I am not a Bud Light drinker, I like some hops. I will drink Bud Light if it is free.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Alcohol content in IPA can vary, I've seen up to 6%. My kids dislike IPA but their slightly younger cousins favor them. I had a delicious one yesterday in Ann Arbor during the Art Fair at the Jolly Pumpkin. Just the right amount of hops


----------



## keymasher (Nov 10, 2016)

I kind of get it, although the snotty response you got seems like overkill. Loads of them in the market, and I'd argue a style that doesn't really lend itself to much nuance, so a ton of stuff that tastes incredibly similar taking up shelf space. Don't get me wrong, I love an IPA every now and again, but a lot of the stuff currently out there I think could disappear without much loss. It is always a really satisfying moment when I find a new one that does offer something different. Do love me some Jolly Pumpkin!

I think your IPA Advocacy Group might still be a bit premature as I don't think IPAs will be an endangered species anytime soon. Though, best we remain vigilant! :cheers:


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I must stop contributing to this thread: people will think I'm some sort of a boozer....

However, if you're into beer and English pubs in general, and don't mind poetry that makes no mention of daffodils, this anthology has some really good stuff in it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Plenty of IPA dowunder too :cheers:


----------

